# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Dynamic lifter question for Greenthumbs

## JDub

Have been given an unopened 35kg bag of Dynamic Lifter standard pellets. 
Is this stuff ok to apply to established Garden beds?  No risk of burning the plants? At what rate? 
The rates on the bag appear to be for commercial applications. 
I have always fertilised the beds with osmocote twice a year with reasonable results. But I have this stuff now so might as well make some use of it :Wink:   
Plants are primarily English Box Hedging, Camellias and Agapanthas. 
Cheers
Joel

----------


## Sturdee

You can use the official rates or do like I do. Just scatter handfulls all over the garden beds and then water them in.  
No problems with burning any plants. I used to work at a golf club and they used the non pellet variety on all new greens and the garden beds.  
Peter.

----------


## JDub

Thanks Sturdee  :Smilie:

----------


## 46150

I agree with Sturdee.I have had great results both in garden beds and in pots.Just water in Regards.....AL

----------


## Termite

Do not put it on your Camelias.
Camelias do not like lime, they prefer their soil on the acidic side, and dynamic lifter is basically chook poop which is full of lime, which will send your soil to the alkaline side of things.

----------


## Sturdee

> Do not put it on your Camelias.
> Camelias do not like lime, they prefer their soil on the acidic side, and dynamic lifter is basically chook poop which is full of lime, which will send your soil to the alkaline side of things.

  I suppose that depends on your soil. I scatter them over our camelias without ill effects and in fact they thrive with it. May be I have good soil. :Biggrin:   
But it's good to be careful and may be do a soil test first or take some soil samples from around your camelias to a good nursery and they'll do it for you.  
Peter.

----------


## Jim Grant

Unlike raw chook poo that can burn every plant in the garden Dynamic Lifter is composted before you buy it so there is litle chance of damaging plants with it. I don't use it round new seedling though and prefer to use a liquid fertilser like "Charlie Carp" for them. About a slack handful per square metre is more than enough.

----------


## JDub

Sounds like I had best purchase a garden pH test kit first. 
problems lies in the fact that box hedge and camellias are in the same garden beds.... 
One likes acid, one doesnt  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Barry_White

One thing about it when you open the bag you will just love the smell.

----------


## Jacksin

Ive had to disolve it in water and apply it because my dogs love eating the crap and it makes them crook.

----------


## Jon

> Ive had to disolve it in water and apply it because my dogs love eating the crap and it makes them crook.

  Water it in well or dissolve it in water as Jacksin said to stop it being eaten.  The smell is something else :eek:  
Jon

----------


## JDub

Ok went and purchased a pH soil testing kit and will test this weekend. :Cool:   
Fella at the nursery suggested aiming for a pH just on the acid side of neutral and that should be ok for both english box and camellias. 
Also quizzed him about the dynamic lifter and he said it shouldnt be a problem at all and wont alter the pH of the soil....   not sure how convinced I am that he knows his stuff though....:confused:

----------


## JDub

On the burkes backyard website in this section:  http://www.burkesbackyard.com.au/mag...your_climate20    

> *must do jobs 
> Fertilise citrus with citrus food and feed camellias with Dynamic Lifter. Top up all mulches and 
> fertilise everything, and start shopping around for spring bulbs.*

  * 
So I just went ahead and did it, Wheeeewwww what a stink LOL 
Cheers
Joel*

----------


## Clinton1

JDub, 
I'd be interested in seeing the results of you PH testing the Dynamic Lifter. The comment about lime in it has got me curious, as I use it and other manures quite a bit.
So, if you feel like experimenting with your PH kit..... :Wink:

----------


## JDub

> JDub, 
> I'd be interested in seeing the results of you PH testing the Dynamic Lifter. The comment about lime in it has got me curious, as I use it and other manures quite a bit.
> So, if you feel like experimenting with your PH kit.....

  Will do, will report back. 
Incidently the I picked up to 8 different spots in the garden on the weekend and tested the soil pH.  The results ranged from 4.5 to 7 depending on where I tested.... even testing only 1 metre away yielded a far different result sometimes  :Shrug:

----------


## Ratbag

Dynamic lifter is processed organically to both fertilise and encourage microbial activity in most soil types.  This is why it is so effective at its task.  However, it's by its nature not so effective in providing essential trace elements.  This is where a varied regime of compost (the best fertiliser of all), liquid manure feeds (you know, the old the old poo in the potato bag suspended in the 44 gallon drum, and seaweed soil conditioners help to achieve overall health and vitality to plants, microbes and microflora.  Just as we require a varied diet in moderation, so too does the garden.  Personally I swear by it.  I would usually lightly top dress monthly from early spring to high summer, or about 4 times during the "growing season".

----------


## masoth

Most modern commercial products are specific use, partly because of the different acidity your yard has shown.
My answer is to use these "as directed' only.  I then, during early Autumn and Spring douse the entire garden with the liquor (very diluted  -  about four water to one) from green cuttings soaked in water for months. 
What you cut off plants (including the lawn) is full of the nutrient each plant needs, particularly the minute elements hard to 'make'.  This is a way of puting it back at very little cost. 
A bit like "instant mulch".

----------


## JDub

> JDub, 
> I'd be interested in seeing the results of you PH testing the Dynamic Lifter. The comment about lime in it has got me curious, as I use it and other manures quite a bit.
> So, if you feel like experimenting with your PH kit.....

  FYI I tested the pH of the dynamic lifter with my pH kit.    
Came back as 6.5ish. 
Cheers
Joel

----------


## chromis

If your not planning to use DLifter in your regular fertilising program the change in Ph will be not be an issue. 
The best method of fertising in a home garden is to rotate the type of fertiliser (with trace elements)...Use DLift every 3rd application.  
Cant really go wrong.  
In my opinion anyway

----------


## Simomatra

> One thing about it when you open the bag you will just love the smell.

  And so do all the neighbours  :Tongue:   :Tongue:   
Cheers sam

----------

